# Do you need your own label?



## Pentera (Aug 27, 2007)

Is a private label required or can I just use a Hanes t-shirt, print on it, then resell?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Pentera said:


> Is a private label required or can I just use a Hanes t-shirt, print on it, then resell?


Private Label is not required, but would be good to increase your company recognition.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Pentera said:


> Is a private label required or can I just use a Hanes t-shirt, print on it, then resell?


Nope, it's definitely not required. I sold my own line of t-shirts for years without relabeling them. I actually think some customers like knowing that the t-shirts are printed on quality brand name garments like Hanes, etc.

When you get into the offline world of selling in retail stores, I think having your own label in the garment becomes more important.

When you want register your brand name as a trademark, having your own labels comes into play as well, since the trademark office often asks for a copy of your label to prove that you are using your applied for trademark as a "brand".


----------



## Pentera (Aug 27, 2007)

I love this forum. Thank you for your help. One more thing - so, Hanes (whoever) does not mind reselling their shirts? Is there any special permission that they need to grant?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Pentera said:


> I love this forum. Thank you for your help. One more thing - so, Hanes (whoever) does not mind reselling their shirts? Is there any special permission that they need to grant?


No, they do not mind. In fact, it is expected 

That's the whole reason they (and other t-shirt brands) sell their t-shirts wholesale through their distributors. So they can be printed on and resold.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

And, in lieu of relabeling, you might create a small 'logo' to print on the sleeve, middle back under collar, etc. We do a dog shirt line and my artist made a little logo that incorporated a pawprint and her signature.


----------

